# Black Oak firewood



## jones54 (Mar 3, 2013)

Any one here ever used "Black Oak" firewood for smoking. If so, how was it and what did you cook using it?


----------



## flash (Mar 4, 2013)

There is Black Jack and Blue Jack Oak. Both can be used for smoking. Black Jack oak is most excellent. I use most of my oak for Beef.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 5, 2013)

I usually use black and white oak as my mix wood with fruit wood. I'll use 1 piece of oak to every 3 pieces of fruit wood.  In Eastern NC I know of a of resturant that uses strictly oak logs for cooking butts overnight producing a wonderful Eastern NC Q. Not sure which oak because there is a wide variety of oaks in the state.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 5, 2013)

I use a lot of red oak. I'm not familiar with black oak.


----------



## pwillie (Mar 5, 2013)

Lots of black jack oad\k grows in the south or at least in Mississippi.  Should be excellent to smoke with..........


----------



## flash (Mar 6, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> I usually use black and white oak as my mix wood with fruit wood. I'll use 1 piece of oak to every 3 pieces of fruit wood.  In Eastern NC I know of a of resturant that uses strictly oak logs for cooking butts overnight producing a wonderful Eastern NC Q. Not sure which oak because there is a wide variety of oaks in the state.


 Oak is the # 1 wood used in most BBQ joints.


----------



## flash (Mar 6, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I use a lot of red oak. I'm not familiar with black oak.


It is a type of Red Oak. Black Jack is just the name. All oaks are either White or Red.


----------



## insight (Mar 20, 2014)

Where would one be able to purchase blackjack oak or red Oak?


----------

